# Game 65: Lakers @ Heat (3/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, March 10, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just what you want when everything is going against you at the moment, the 2-time defending champs coming in riding an 8 game winning streak...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's their chance to avenge the Christmas day game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This will be like the Spurs game, but since it's at home there will be booing rather than cheering. I feel like there's something wrong with me to want to watch this...Andrew Bynum is going to destroy us on the glass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Part of me has a really bad feeling about this game - I really don't want us to be the team you guys finally beat. Another part of me has a really good feeling where I think we're going to completely obliterate you. I'm hoping for the latter. Should be a fun game. Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unfortunately, my confidence is not exactly sky high - so we'll probably get smashed.

Particularly if we play the same way we have the last month or so.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

my thoughts on this game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0NoHN1TU5I


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We will win this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ I like your attitude, and I hope you're right.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets get it!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chuck going in on this team..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It always bugs me how the start time of TNT games is so random.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

<------ That didnt take long Adam :laugh:

Hope we can play some good ball and silence the critics tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Reggie Miller on the call. Hallelujah..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice ball movement


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's offtopic, but to hell if I care, I'm kinda drunk now aswell. Some of you guys are on here.. I posted it in the Million Post Thread.



ßen said:


> Right, after the Heat/Lakers game, I will be going into hibernation till Monday ish. Wish me a good birthday. Its on Saturday. Tomorrow I have 24 Stellas to drink though, as a 'warmup' for Saturday, and I'll be playing Fifa all day. I shall crack each bottle open for an individual member of BBF.
> 
> Heres the listing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Riiio 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333 again


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario and Kobe going at it


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Heat vs Kobe.. sweet


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice Bosh, MANLY SCREAM YEAHHH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ben :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Juwan in, Gasols gonna go off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seen that Wade turnover over and over again against the top teams this season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

First timeout. Go talk to Spo, here's where the downfall starts. 

Our defensive intensity is always great to start games, then before you know it, we'll have nothing on D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nobody to throw it down to in the post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Woo lucky 13 for me, cheers Ben :cheers:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

nice move by Wade

and1for Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

powerful and1 by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol at Laker fans trying to start mvp chant in our arena.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333 again. 3rd of the quarter


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heated said:


> Lol at Laker fans trying to start mvp chant in our arena.


Wait for the upcoming MVP chants for Super Mario..its comin


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

At least it was drowned out by boos.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

M I L L E R!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

please get it going, Mike..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron at the buzzer!

29-26 after 1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebron Jaaaaaaaaaames


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron at the buzzer!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Exciting 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, he shot that on that way down and still had enough on it to get it in and before the buzzer. That was nice.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KABOOM! LBJ is clutch at the end of the 1st


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron went coast to coast at half speed in 7 seconds...jeez.

Good first quarter. I like our focus so far tonight. We need to keep it up. Chalmers has been playing better and better of late. Maybe he's getting ready for the playoffs


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> It's offtopic, but to hell if I care, I'm kinda drunk now aswell. Some of you guys are on here.. I posted it in the Million Post Thread.


Woot, happy birthday bud. Live it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hustle by Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

AGain, every time the crowd gasps before a Miller shot, the guy misses..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh nice hook


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> Woot, happy birthday bud. Live it up.


Will do. As you probably know, 18 is legal drinking age over here. When I hit 21, my college course should be over, and I'm going to come over to Miami. I demand a BBF Heat Forum night out. Do any of you know each other in real life?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM what a tip!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Apparently Bosh decided to play real hard on offense now, but play absolutely no defense. Thanks man!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now 2-9. Guy just sucks when we play the top teams. Its as if its in his head now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why not put Lebron on Kobe instead of Wade?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kobe is on, Wade is not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone else lose connection to BBF then? 

I'm liking Boshs aggression so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah I did too.

Bosh looks suprisingly really good down on the block. Impressing me tonight.

If Wade was on we'd have a double digit lead. Hopefully he comes around.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah BBF seems to have gone down for a second. Probably trying to process Bosh's complete domination of the Lakers so far. Turns out if you give him the ball in the paint, he's a really good scorer. we should keep milking that. He's driving Gasol and Odom crazy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> Will do. As you probably know, 18 is legal drinking age over here. When I hit 21, my college course should be over, and I'm going to come over to Miami. I demand a BBF Heat Forum night out. Do any of you know each other in real life?


I moved out of Florida but I could make it out. It's something we all need to do at some point.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow we actually look like we're supposed to.. offensively. Can they sustain it?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammiut Bosh...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp sucks now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol The Bosh lives.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is ballin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This Bosh v Gasol matchup is very intruiging.

Ill take a 2pt half time lead. 

Good minutes from the bench too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good half for the Heat. Especially offensively. Hope they can keep it up though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Aside from the Lakers parade to the free throw line, that was a pretty good half.

Adversity has awoken the aggressor in Bosh. If he plays like this then all the critics are gonna look like dumbasses in June.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't wait til UD is back too though. His toughness and added strength to our bench will be great.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Can't wait til UD is back too though. His toughness and added strength to our bench will be great.


Yeah imagine if we had come in with Haslem instead of Howard when Bosh got in foul trouble there.

I wonder who is going to fall out of the rotation when Haslem comes back. Joel Anthony?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big Z is once again playing well against the Lakers. Like clockwork


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL the Wade "Noooooooo...yes!" shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Artest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Lebron need to come good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers in the penalty. Gotta start attacking that basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Such a dumb pullup Lebron. Cmon man.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron and Wade... can this team ever get going on all cylinders?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe's gone cold and we cant capitalize. Not good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why so many jumpers...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade had all ball on Bynum. Lakers gettin some bull **** calls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to start getting to the line, Lakers are getting there at will.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish Wade and Lebron were on, and not doin stupid ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course that nets a three.

We're collapsing. Typical 3rd quarter style.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here we go again..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You gotta be ****ing kidding me.

This team plays retarded sometimes. Spo, make a change.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant be just sustain our play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Bosh misses both.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love how when we FINALLY..FINALLY get to the line, we brick 2.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade you fool


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And 1!??

WTF man, LBJ gets so many non calls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

no foul on that Lebron layup? I guess you gotta tackle Lebron at the rim to get a foul called on you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6-11 from the line does not a champion make.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully that LBJ buzzer beater gets him going


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just 13 points that period. Cant afford 12 minute brain farts to that degree.

Just lucky the Lake Show only scored 17.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

70-68 after 3

13 points in the quarter for the Heat. At least they held the Lakers to 17. But this trend of our offense disappearing in the 2nd half is continuing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> 6-11 from the line does not a champion make.


I dunno if its cos I'm drunk but I have no idea what this sentence means.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It means we suck at free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bynum killing us now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just way off on all these freebies. Its insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bibby!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe Juwan is on the floor. Ewww.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sit down Phil


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 333333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby again!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan too old and slow to guard Odom.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great play!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

LBJ to CB connection is on tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what happens when role players make their open shots. We haven't even got Wade and Lebron on tonight, and we're up 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pass by Lebron to Bosh to get 2 free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh starting to pick and _roll_. Amazing!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They better keep this LeBron to Bosh business going from here on out. This is good ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we just cant hit those big open 3's. And the Lakers come back and score. Every game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stupid foul by Bibby, moronic...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Kobe, damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kobe ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Lebron is alright.

Got real lucky that Phil took a timeout there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn what happened to LBJ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, that long Kobe 3 gave me flashbacks to the Billups 3. 

The degree of difficulty on some of the shots our opponents have made this past week, late in the game, has been amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Damn what happened to LBJ?


He was tightening up his shoe strings so he may have turned his ankle a little.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ I had that same vision. Looked good all the way too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That might be Heat ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade tipped it out. Should be Lakers ball still.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Kobe sucks" chants. Dumbasses :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade came flying from nowhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z definitely committed goal tending. Heat finally get a break.

That replay will confirm its Heat ball.

Wade is shutting Kobe down


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That has got to be our ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I swear to god if we choke this game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Miami. Get a basket here, ice this game, and put an end to this damn losing streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that happened...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Dwyane....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, thank you Kobe.

Lebron to the line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So lucky


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes

Finally!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

The streak is over!

Hallelujah! 

:laugh:

Wade potg.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Heat Defense FINALLY shows up again. Wade's defense on Kobe tonight later in the game was great


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah ill give it to Dwyane. Bosh was huge in the 1st half, but DWade was 'The Closer'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> LeBatardShow Dan LeBatard Show
> Heat failed to improve their record in 5 Point games. -Mike Ryan


:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shame that Wade made a clutch layup with 45 seconds on the clock. We're still looking for those shots with 30 seconds or less.

Come on Wade. Do better bro.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^ :laugh:

Amazing the amount of advanced stats that people have come up with to rip the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm voting Bosh as player of the game. Can't have a closer without someone keeping you in the game. Bosh did that the best, 24 pts 
10-17 9 boards.

Better keep this **** up Bosh. Won't take me long to start ragging on you again if you go back to bein a softy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Little Foot wins POTG.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Bosh POTG, kept us in it.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Bosh POTG, but Lebron quietly almost had a triple double, drew the Lakers best defender, and set up Wade and Bosh all night, as well as Bibby and Miller (who were both big). Also Chalmers played well and Juwon and Big Z gave quality minutes. 

Very happy at the whole team effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im alright with Bosh as POTG. But Wade was the best on both ends, during the time in the game where we have been awful of late.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosh = POTG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Kobe Bryant still out on the court, shooting, more than a hour after the game. Even Erik Spoelstra came out to take a look.











Wow, never heard a player doing that after a road game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Bosh jokingly: "I hope nobody reads too much into the hugs (after the game), we like each other...a little man-hugging & keep going."


Bosh dont make it easy on himself does he? :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, if Bosh can play like that against that front line there's no reason he can't do it against every squad in the league...

Shout out to the role players tonight..they showed up. MM, Bibby, Mario. 

Sidenote: Kobe is nuts. :laugh: but that's what makes him so good.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

#1 I give props to Adam's avatar.

#2 I give props to our team, that was one hell of a game. 

#3 I give props to myself for always believing in Bosh...

LOL, on the real though that was one hell of a a game. Wade really stepped it up in the 4th quarter with his defense and offense. The stats might not show it but he played a complete game.

Wade is my POTG


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh for POTG, just because no one saw that coming.

Wade is a close runner up with all the big plays down the stretch. Lebron did his thing, but by his standards he was pretty sub standard. He'll need to be more efficient going forward.


----------



## stopcryingcbosh (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea Bosh definitely was the POTG tonight!!!, but I think he and the team are just making things a lot harder on themselves with all of these off the wall post game comments. Sometimes you just need to shut up and play ball and the results(wins) will follow.


----------



## stopcryingcbosh (Mar 11, 2011)

Edit: Not sure what you're linking to, but smells like spam to me, so don't do it again. Thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> @mogotti2: Lol, man hugs. Lol who does that.


**** Mo Williams. Dude has no right to make fun of ANYONE after his teenage girl type twitter rant after Lebron left and after saying he almost retired over it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Little Foot wins POTG.


:lol:

That is the best damn thing I've heard in a long time. That's hilarious. I see the comparison. Did you or someone else think that up?

Plus, our front court matches up so well with LA. Big Z is in Gasol's nightmares, Joel out hustles everyone, Juwan is a crafty veteran, and Bosh is to quick for all of them. Something about the Lakers brings out the best in them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I was on a plane so I had to miss my man CB1 ballin


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> **** Mo Williams. Dude has no right to make fun of ANYONE after his teenage girl type twitter rant after Lebron left and after saying he almost retired over it.


I feel like logging into my old Twitter just to send some abuse his way :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Agreed with SCB. Love the name!


----------

